# Names for cards



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm making a card that we can email to members, family, or people we know in cases of illness or whatever to let them know we are thinking of them. I need to know if I should add the following people as they haven't been on the board in quite a while.....

Cheddar cheese
Lancaster kicks ass
Kiwimac
Trackend

Also, the following people don't have an image to add. What do you want me to do with your name? Just put your name on the card? Just use your avatar?

Plan_D
Syscom
Pisis
Mkloby
Glider
102first_hussars
Timshatz
Delcyros
Renrich
Emac
Udet
Wayne Little

I can't add everyone, but if your name isn't on the card, let me know you want to be on it and I'll try to fit your name in. I have attached what I have so far. I am also open to comments if you want changes made to it. I'm not too good with photoshop, but I'm learning.

And Erich, I have already fixed your image.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2008)

BTW, I'll also make a card in case of birthdays, funerals, weddings, whatever ya'll want if you would like me to.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2008)

Lovely work Thorlifter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

NICE work Thorlifter!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree, nice thor!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2008)

Fantastic Thorlifter, sorry I don't have an image, I guess I need to crawl to someone and kiss some butt to make me one, otherwise the name will have to do..I would consider it an honour to be on the card, thanks mate.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking very nice.Good work Thorlifter.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice stuff Thor, very much appreciated...

Could u replace mine on the card with this one below??? Thx...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks great, TL. You may want to add Aggie08 to the list.
Havn't heard from him in awhile.

Note to evangilder: here's your cue......

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice job Thor  

TO


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice TL. 

Charles, I know, and we are getting to that.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great work thor iam honored to be on that with you guys and gals


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice. Good stuff man!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2008)

Now nobody better get banned!  

Wayne, I thought you had a nice pic with your models. Maybe crop a little?

Thor, absoulutely frickin' fantastic!!!

Wish we could print it out and send to Trackend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

As everybody else, I feel really honored to be on this card, both with those with the same interest as me, but even more so....Veterans! Give your dad my very best and most sincere get well soon wishes, the next time you talk....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the complements!

BTW, mty father said to pass along his thanks for all the well wishes. He was quite touched by the response from my other post and for the card.

Also, I haven't got an ideas yet of what to do with some of our MIA guys. Should we add them?

As for the guys I listed and others. Just get me an image or tell me if you want me to just put your name on the card and I'll take care of it.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 27, 2008)

Two comments:

Nice thought Thor!
Damn... those are some cool siggies!

CB Hasnt been around... who pissed him off?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 27, 2008)

It wasnt me.......points to lucky


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2008)

(dosen't say anything, looks into sky but leans head towards Lucky)


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 27, 2008)

he was a very good contributer..

someone email him and appologize..

...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2008)

People have a tendency to come and go sometimes. Charles has suggested a "buddy system" of sorts where we can have contact info on someone on the forum, preferably in your own country at least that can be contacted in case anything happens. The mods and I have mulled this over and like the idea, but are unsure how to get that rolling.

I know Dan and Joe have my number and I have Joe's. Dan, I don't know if yours has changed in the last year or so with your household changes. 

So, put on your thinking caps gents, and lady. It can be informal, where you have one or more members that you have on your call list. If something happens, that person can let everyone know. In a similar vein, if you go MIA, we will have someone with your contact info that can track you down. 

Now, I don't want any numbers showing up in the threads, lets keep this at PM level for that kind of personal info. But if you need to get a contact bud, you can put out the word.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2008)

thats a great idea eric!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can use my avatar.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Too early in the morning, still a bit sleepy, and with respect to this thread, I won't go on a "rant"....but who's CB?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Now nobody better get banned!
> 
> Wayne, I thought you had a nice pic with your models. Maybe crop a little?
> 
> ...



Yeah you're right Njaco... but I was thinking more in line with a siggy rather than something that would scare the man!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

evangilder said:


> People have a tendency to come and go sometimes. Charles has suggested a "buddy system" of sorts where we can have contact info on someone on the forum, preferably in your own country at least that can be contacted in case anything happens. The mods and I have mulled this over and like the idea, but are unsure how to get that rolling.



Actually it's quite simple to start. Pick a person or two in your own area, or
country. Swap phone numbers, addresses, and regular email addresses.
Make sure someone in the household knows to email or phone this party
if something serious happens. I did this, several weeks ago, with Njaco
and Toughombe. The three of us are, "Buddies". I also have evangilders', 
Dan Becca's and Erich's home addresses.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2013)

For our members that are closest to Renrich and PBFoot, maybe you can send them a card from us at WW2Aircraft.net. I have updated most all the pictures that we use for our posts. From the original I did, I have removed several members that haven't been active in over a year or longer.

If I left you off, I apologize and it was nothing personal. I'll be more than happy to include you so just let me know.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good job, I am sure that the families will appreciate it. Lets them know that there are many of us out here that grieve with them.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicely done mate, great idea


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2013)

Good job Thor. But my siggy on that one is rather old. Could you include one of my later ones?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Thor! Glad you saw this. Thats why I "liked" it.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2013)

Thor, excellent job on the card, don't know what your criteria is/was but I don't see me on the card


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess the only criteria is I tried to pick the most active members, but I'll add anyone who wants to be on it. I'll include you and GeeDee and update Marcel's sig so no problem there.

Thanks for reminding me of it Chris. I had forgotten about it so I'm glad to update it. I should have it ready in an hour or so.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2013)

Updated image.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

excellent


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Thor


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree, excellent job my friend!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2013)

So what's the plan? Someone is going to e-mail this picture to the family of Richard and Neil?

Btw there are a few siggies on that card that I didn't see for a while:
- Heinz
- Aussie
- Wilbur
- Maestro
- Bf109g
- Hunter
- Dan
- Cyrus


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd like to be on there if possible. Thanks for doing this.

NVM, internet was slow.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2013)

Heinz - last activity 11-24-2012
Aussie - last activity 04-18-2010
Wilbur - last activity 05-31-2011
Maestro - last activity 02-29-2012
Bf109g - last activity 06-04-2008
Hunter - last activity 07-13-2010
Dan - 09-01-2012
- Cyrus


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Good stuff, I still have this fantastic card at my fingertips, from my Mums passing....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2013)

Heinz and Maestro should stay, but I can remove the others since it's been so long since their last visit. Any suggestions on who to replace them with?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2013)

Michael Maltby
N4268djO900DejKii....arrgghh, Bill!


I don't think Looma has been on in awhile either...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2013)

DOUGRD hasn't been on in awhile, also. I emailed him yesterday, but got no response.

Nice work, TL.... 

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice work Thor!

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent work Thor!

Could do with updating my pic as well...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2013)

Njaco said:


> N4268djO900DejKii....arrgghh, Bill!



hahahahaha. Bill is on there, bottom right under Comiso's shark


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2013)

I really would like your options on this card as it's from us all. You like the new format???? Suggested changes???? I just thought the other one was a little "cold" feeling. Not sure if I like the brick background so what do you think?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2013)

Any thoughts on a nocturnal background Thorlifter or would that be a little too much?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2013)

We're an aircraft forum...the background has gotta be clouds!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yep, clouds, and send it. It expresses all our sentiments. The sooner the better.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2013)

A cloudy night?






Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, I was thinking a little more up-beat, like blue skies puffy cumulus clouds...something along those lines


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2013)

you know...clouds....

.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the top one Njaco.

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Yep, clouds, and send it. It expresses all our sentiments. The sooner the better.


 
Agreed.

My suggestion would be not to put any objects in the background, so no aircraft, just clouds, preferably from above, like from an aircraft. For instance:


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2013)

Good ones, Marcel, I like the 2nd and 3rd especially


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2013)

Great suggestions and here it is. Except for adding names, which I'm happy to do, I'm done with it.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2013)

Background looks great Thorlifter.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent work Thor!


----------



## A4K (Jan 25, 2013)

Excellent Thor! Background looks much better with Marcel's clouds in there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2013)

pretty damn good!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2013)

I apologize to you, Wayne. I wish I could have made it better for your mom. Sometimes completing the job is in focus instead of the task at hand and I should have taken more time with it.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> I apologize to you, Wayne. I wish I could have made it better for your mom. Sometimes completing the job is in focus instead of the task at hand and I should have taken more time with it.


That's how it is Thor, time will generate more insight. Great job on the card.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 25, 2013)

That's looks excellent, well done Thor! Would it be alright if you could add my name on it?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 26, 2013)

Have not checked this thread for a bit, it is really looking great Thor, really well done, thanks again


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> I apologize to you, Wayne. I wish I could have made it better for your mom. Sometimes completing the job is in focus instead of the task at hand and I should have taken more time with it.



Hey Roland, no apology is necessary, my Mum loved it and was pretty well pleased that people from around the world found time to send their wishes.....I will never forget it my friend! If it helps send me an updated one to go with the one I have...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2013)

Did you guys already send it?


----------

